# I Got My Car!!!!



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry I didn't give anyone the heads up. My dealer called me last night at 6pm and told me the car was confirmed to be in today. So I took an overnight train and at 8am this morning my car came in. I was out of MD by 9:45 am and I am now in Boston with my new car!!!

I love it. It gave me 430 miles on one tank full!:thumbup: 

     

I will detail it and post pictures asap. Spacemonkey: did you hear that? I will need your stuff to detail my car. Perhaps we can do it tomorrow?:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WOOHOOO!!!!

Hehe, what have I told you ?? 

:clap:

:banana:

Congrats mbr ! :thumbup:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Congrats! 

You had repairs that needed to be made, right? I'm assuming it all turned out well.

:bigpimp:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I will detail it and post pictures asap. Spacemonkey: did you hear that? I will need your stuff to detail my car. Perhaps we can do it tomorrow?:eeps:  *


Hurry because...










Congrats. Imola rocks.:thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> *Congrats!
> 
> You had repairs that needed to be made, right? I'm assuming it all turned out well.
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Yup, fixed and as good as new.:thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I will detail it and post pictures asap. Spacemonkey: did you hear that? I will need your stuff to detail my car. Perhaps we can do it tomorrow?:eeps:  *


:banana: :yumyum:

Sweet! I'll see you (and the ZHP) tomorrow! 
I'll be sure to bring *all* my detailing supplies!  Guess that means we probably won't have time to install my VDO gauge kit.

And don't forget registration opens midnight monday for the August AutoX school and the last three events. :thumbup:

Unfortunately, my amp went dead on my way home from today's AutoX.  So, you won't get to hear my kicking system.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*I wanna come play too*

Wash the E46 or work on the E30 track car?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

cant wait for the pics to come!!!

:beerchug:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

eehheeemmm pics please....NOW!!!!!


----------



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

Best of luck! I await my Imola ZHP that should begin life on 
July 11. Post some pics.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *Sorry I didn't give anyone the heads up. My dealer called me last night at 6pm and told me the car was confirmed to be in today. So I took an overnight train and at 8am this morning my car came in. I was out of MD by 9:45 am and I am now in Boston with my new car!!!
> 
> I love it. It gave me 430 miles on one tank full!:thumbup:
> 
> ...


That was fast...

How did the wheels hold up after putting it up dirty for shipping??


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats man!!!

Were you perchance driving on Rt 9 using the 126 turnaround at around 11:30 tonight (Saturday)?

I saw what I thought was a red Bimmer pull out in front of me at a traffic light and I couldn't catch up before the car made the turn.

Z


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Congratulations, mbr129! :thumbup: Can't wait to see those pics after you detail her.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Argh. My scheduled re-delivery date was for Monday and my boss called me Friday night and told me that I have to be in Ohio until Wednesday night. 

Hopefully I'll have something nice to look forward to when I get back.

Glad to hear that you got your car back all safe and sound. I wonder if they re-painted the plastic piece or if they just put on a whole new one.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks guys!:thumbup: 

Unfortunately I am on my way out right now (to detail the car ) so I can't hang around to reply to everyone's post. But thanks for the comments.

The car received what appears to be a quick shower. The more visible parts of the wheels got cleaned, but the grooves are as filthy as I left them. I hope some intensive TLC brings is back to as new condition. There is one tiny chip on the hood. Not bad for 1600 miles so far. I have lots of bugs to remove too. I will post pictures tonight. I promise.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Congratulations MBR, she's a beaut:thumbup: . What repairs had to be made? was it damaged during it's journey to the US? Again, Congrats on the ride and happy and safe driving. Oh yeah, HURRY UP WITH THOSE PICS, the 'festers are getting restless


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Can't wait to see those pics! I had not seen Imola in person before, only Electric, and last night I saw a brand new Imola M3 Cabrio :yikes: 

Get us those pics!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *Yup, fixed and as good as new.:thumbup:  *


Wow, that was really fast. I guess the VPC isn't so backed anymore.

Congrats mbr129! Glad the saga of your Imola ZHP is finally getting around to this chapter! :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Here is a picture of my dirty car. I will post more pictures of the car (clean) tonight.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: Looks awesome dirty 

BTW who is the Z4 for?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Pictures of my car at the garage at work. I get this spot every morning.

1.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

2.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

3.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

4.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks great... bet your one happy guy to have your car finally.  

I see you have a nice safe parking spot at work... careful backing in you don't want any scratches on that Imola Red paint.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *Pictures of my car at the garage at work. I get this spot every morning.
> 
> 1. *


Ahhh, two inches from the line on the side farthest from where the next person can park to you...perfect!...and I thought I was the only one...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> *Ahhh, two inches from the line on the side farthest from where the next person can park to you...perfect!...and I thought I was the only one...
> 
> *


It's the only way to go if you ask me.:thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *Looks great... bet your one happy guy to have your car finally.
> 
> I see you have a nice safe parking spot at work... careful backing in you don't want any scratches on that Imola Red paint. *


I still leave at least 1.5 feet on the back.:thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

mbr129 said:



> *That is the funniest part. I hate J-Lo. And so does my fiancee. Well, now I just have to pick a vanity plate for the car. *


I was figuring you were just planning ahead for a 7er purchase.


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> *Ahhh, two inches from the line on the side farthest from where the next person can park to you...perfect!...and I thought I was the only one...
> 
> *


Nope


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

How's driving around 'The Big Dig'? My years driving around Boston and Cambridge were pre dig. Nightmare time.

Things must have improved greatly.

Car looks great, BTW...:thumbup:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

You know mbr129 you made a great choice in colors. The more I look at Imola Red the more impressed I get. :thumbup: I can see why you get stares when driving it.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *Pictures of my car at the garage at work. I get this spot every morning.
> 
> 1. *


Looks like my spot :thumbup:


----------

